# Erster Dice Pot



## loltheripper (5. Oktober 2012)

Habe leider keine Bilder vom bearbeiten des Alu-zylinders, dafür aber das Resultat bin fürs erste mal zufrieden! Sagt mir einfach mal was ihr davon haltet.

Maße:
Innen Durchmesser: ca. 53 mm
Außen Durchmesser: ca. 70 mm
Höhe: ca 130 mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (5. Oktober 2012)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber die Bilder sind recht unscharf


----------



## loltheripper (5. Oktober 2012)

So hier nochmal ein paar Bilder jetzt hoffentlich schärfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (5. Oktober 2012)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus


----------



## derP4computer (5. Oktober 2012)

Vc, f, n, Werkstoff (z.B. AlMgSi0,5F22, Inox, X10CrNiMo), Maschine Typ (Hersteller, Spitzenweite, CNC oder Klassisschsss)? 
Schaut so ganz gut aus. 

Edit: Schaut nach Alu aus, die Ratermacken am Grund sind nicht so schön, gibt Punktabzug, hat der Meißel da wwwwrrrrrrrrrr...... geschwungen?!


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus und wird seinen Zweck für den ersten Versuch sicher erfüllen 

Du solltest evtl. noch eine Fase unten andrehen (Auflagefläche max 60mm Durchmesser), da du sonst Probleme mit Bauteilen um den Sockel haben könntest.


----------



## loltheripper (5. Oktober 2012)

Mal sehen was ich noch machen werde.. hab echt keine Lust das schön polierte Alu wieder im Futter zu verkratzen.

edit: 


derP4computer schrieb:


> Vc, f, n, Werkstoff (z.B. AlMgSi0,5F22,  Inox, X10CrNiMo), Maschine Typ (Hersteller, Spitzenweite, CNC oder  Klassisschsss)?
> Schaut so ganz gut aus.
> 
> Edit:  Schaut nach Alu aus, die Ratermacken am Grund sind nicht so schön, gibt  Punktabzug, hat der Meißel da wwwwrrrrrrrrrr...... geschwungen?!


 Ja der Meißel hat geschwungen da ich ihn schräg einspannen musste außerdem musste ich ihn jedes mal unten auflaufen lassen.

Werksstoff: AlCuMgPb
Maschienentyp u. Bz.: Drehbank; Knuth V-Turn 410


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Oktober 2012)

loltheripper schrieb:


> So hier nochmal ein paar Bilder jetzt hoffentlich schärfer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind leider auch nicht viel schärfer aber den Zweg erfüllen sie  Hast wahrscheinlich keine Spiegelreflex oder ?
Aber finde die Sache super


----------



## loltheripper (6. Oktober 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Sind leider auch nicht viel schärfer aber den Zweg erfüllen sie  Hast wahrscheinlich keine Spiegelreflex oder ?
> Aber finde die Sache super


 Canon PowerShot G12 (bessere Digital Kamera)... weiss auch nicht warum die hier so rauskommen werds mir morgen mal genauer angucken.
Nächstes "Projekt" wird ein Wakü-Kühler für die Mosfet eines gigabyte ga-970a-ud3!


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Oktober 2012)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Canon PowerShot G12 (bessere Digital Kamera)... weiss auch nicht warum die hier so rauskommen werds mir morgen mal genauer angucken.
> Nächstes "Projekt" wird ein Wakü-Kühler für die Mosfet eines gigabyte ga-970a-ud3!


 
Hast du die Maschinen alle selber daheim ?


----------



## loltheripper (6. Oktober 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Hast du die Maschinen alle selber daheim ?


 Naja weiss nicht was du mit die Maschienen meinst aber es befinden sich ein paar (unter anderem auch die Drehbank) in Familien Besitz . Die kommen ja aus Taiwan und kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## SchnickNick (6. Oktober 2012)

Halterungen auch schon gebaut?


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Oktober 2012)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Naja weiss nicht was du mit die Maschienen meinst aber es befinden sich ein paar (unter anderem auch die Drehbank) in Familien Besitz . Die kommen ja aus Taiwan und kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt.


 
Ja genau das meine ich, sowas hat ja auch nicht jeder daheim


----------



## loltheripper (6. Oktober 2012)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> Halterungen auch schon gebaut?


Nee, wird aber Heute wahrscheinlich noch gemacht. Dann fällt wohl ein Küchenbrettchen unter die Säge , Feder und Schrauben bzw. Gewindestangen in der passenden größe müsst ich noch finden oder kaufen.


Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ja genau das meine ich, sowas hat ja auch nicht jeder daheim


 Kommt ja immer drauf an was man so als Hobby macht, nur zum Pöte drehen wurde die ja nicht gekauft.


----------



## derP4computer (6. Oktober 2012)

Jedenfalls mach weiter so und jede menge Bilder.!


----------



## Woiferl94 (6. Oktober 2012)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Nee, wird aber Heute wahrscheinlich noch gemacht. Dann fällt wohl ein Küchenbrettchen unter die Säge , Feder und Schrauben bzw. Gewindestangen inn der passenden größe müsst ich noch finden oder kaufen.
> 
> Kommt ja immer drauf an was man so als Hobby macht, nur zum Pöte drehen wurde die ja nicht gekauft.


 

Das war mir klar


----------



## loltheripper (21. Oktober 2012)

Also hab mir 2x m3 Gewindestangen (50cm) gekauft welch ich demnächst zurecht sägen werde um die Halterung zu vollenden.

Jetzt noch zwei Fragen, (ich habe den Thread übers Trockeneis übertakten gelesen) reicht es das Mobo "nur" mit Armaflex zu isolieren oder wäre so etwas wie Liquidtape besser?
Außerdem möchte ich mir einen günstigen Prozessor für die ersten Versuche kaufen hatte einen Phenom II x2 im Viesier (gebraucht natürlich) für ca 30€ für 20 mehr würde ich schon einen x4 bekommen! Hatt jemand Erfahrung welche sich besser übertakten lassen?


----------



## SchnickNick (21. Oktober 2012)

Wären 4x M3/M4 Stangen nicht besser gewesen dass du durch alle 4 Löcher vom Mobo kannst an der normale Kühler angebracht werden? bzw durch 4 Gewindestangen gleichmäßigeren Anpressdruck hast.
Liquidtape ist natürlich noch besser, da eben kein Kondenswasser direkt auf Mainboardkomponenten laufen kann. Im Endeffeckt sowas wie ne Versicherung fals die Isolierung wirklich versagen sollte  (Ratsam wenn du dein MSI-890FXA-GD70 von deinem 24/7 PC (?) dazu nehmen willst)
Gibt ja viele Isolationsmethoden (Knete etc.) aber wenn du nur Arma verwenden willst würd ich noch Küchenrolle mit dazwischen packen.

Welcher von den beiden Prozessoren sich besser übertakten lässt kann man pauschal nicht sagen da sich jede CPU anders übertakten lässt, den Unterschied von dem Prozessoren an sich jetzt mal bei seite gelassen.
Theoretisch würde ich sagen bekommst du für den X4 mehr geboten.


----------



## loltheripper (21. Oktober 2012)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> Wären 4x M3/M4 Stangen nicht besser gewesen dass du durch alle 4 Löcher vom Mobo kannst an der normale Kühler angebracht werden? bzw durch 4 Gewindestangen gleichmäßigeren Anpressdruck hast.


 
Die 2 großen Gewindestangen waren billiger als 4 kleine also werden sie beide halbiert.



SchnickNick schrieb:


> Liquidtape ist natürlich noch besser, da eben kein  Kondenswasser direkt auf Mainboardkomponenten laufen kann. Im  Endeffeckt sowas wie ne Versicherung fals die Isolierung wirklich  versagen sollte  (Ratsam wenn du dein MSI-890FXA-GD70 von deinem 24/7  PC (?) dazu nehmen willst)
> Gibt ja viele Isolationsmethoden (Knete  etc.) aber wenn du nur Arma verwenden willst würd ich noch Küchenrolle  mit dazwischen packen.



Dann werde ich mir wohl liquidtape kaufen müssen.



SchnickNick schrieb:


> Welcher von den beiden Prozessoren sich  besser übertakten lässt kann man pauschal nicht sagen da sich jede CPU  anders übertakten lässt, den Unterschied von dem Prozessoren an sich  jetzt mal bei seite gelassen.
> Theoretisch würde ich sagen bekommst du für den X4 mehr geboten.



Und zum phenom II die x2er sind ja x4er die nicht ganz stabil waren und so auch noch verwertet werden mussten. Also hab ich mir überlegt ob nur die 2 abgeschalteten cores minderwertig sind und die anderen beide sich "normal" verhalten, aber 20€ mehr werd ich wohl noch hinblättern müssen.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Oktober 2012)

Für Isolationsmaterial schau mal hier nach ......L.T. erhälst du hier auch 
Insulation materials - der8auer - Extreme Cooling Components - Quality made in Germany!


----------



## loltheripper (24. Oktober 2012)

Also habe die Halterung fast fertig, muss mir nur noch die Standart-backplate einwenig zurecht sägen und den Plastikteil einwenig zurecht schleifen. Die Halterung ist zurzeit nur für AMD ausgelegt wird aber erweitert wenn ich ein Intelboard mit CPU besitze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Federn für den anpress Druck werden einfach von meinem kryos genommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich keine M3 Flügelmuttern hatte, habe ich die nurmalen Muttern in diese M5 Flügelmuttern reingepresst. Ist jetzt schön handlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes kaufe ich mir eine co² Eigentumsflasche um mein Trockeneis selbst zu machen und natürlich einen Prozessor, wahrscheinlich einen alten Phenom II spiele aber noch mit dem Gedanken mir einen FX 4100 zu kaufen.


----------



## SchnickNick (24. Oktober 2012)

Schaut doch ganz ok aus 

Selber Trockeneis herstellen denke ich wird sich nicht rechnen...


----------



## loltheripper (24. Oktober 2012)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> Schaut doch ganz ok aus
> 
> Selber Trockeneis herstellen denke ich wird sich nicht rechnen...


Habe leider nicht sonderlich viel Möglichkeiten Trockeneis woanders her zu bekommen.


----------



## SchnickNick (24. Oktober 2012)

Bestellen so wie es die meisten Bencher machen?  Trockeneis-direkt ist da beispielsweise bekannt.


----------



## loltheripper (24. Oktober 2012)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> Bestellen so wie es die meisten Bencher machen?  Trockeneis-direkt ist da beispielsweise bekannt.


 Ist einwenig Teuer finde ich, bei Co² Gas kosten 10 kg ca 25€ (keine Ahnung aus wie viel KG gas ich wie viel eis bekomme). Was spricht den gegen die eigen Produktion bzw. ist das Verhältniss zwisch Gas und Eis so schlecht?


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja du kriegst bei trockeneis-direkt ja deine 30kg für knapp 60€. Das hat bei mir für ein komplettes Wochenende CPU Benching gereicht. Blöd ist nur wenn man nicht so viel braucht, die anderen Angebote finde ich vom PLV schon deutlich unattraktiver. Sonst such dir jemanden der noch mitbencht 

Probieren kannst du das mit der Herstellung ja mal aber selbst wenn, ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich das lohnt. Du musst es ja auch irgendwie in handliche kleine Stückchen bekommen.


----------



## SchnickNick (25. Oktober 2012)

Hat Trockeneis bei der Sublimation nicht ungefähr das 750-fache Volumen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. Oktober 2012)

Volumen, ja, aber das Gas ist ja komprimiert und außerdem in kg angegeben. Die Dichte verändert sich zwar, aber die Masse nicht. (Oder? Bin kein Chemiker )


----------



## SchnickNick (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man jetzt noch wissen würde viel Volumen an Gas im komprimierten Zustand in eine Flasche passen hätte mans doch schon raus wie viel man bräuchte.
Theoretisch


----------



## loltheripper (30. Oktober 2012)

SchnickNick schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch wissen würde viel Volumen an Gas im komprimierten Zustand in eine Flasche passen hätte mans doch schon raus wie viel man bräuchte.
> Theoretisch


 Nein, denn es muss auch noch Gas verdunsten um das restliche Gas zu gefrieren. Und das Volumen ist ja an sich egal es kommt doch eigtl. nur auf das Gewicht an?!


----------



## SchnickNick (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja das ist klar, dass das keine 1:1 Rechnung sein kann.
Also eigtl. kommts darauf an dass es sich nicht Rechnen wird es selber herzustellen  aber versuchen kannst du es ja, interessiert mich trotzdem.


----------



## loltheripper (3. November 2012)

So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt auch wenn das nur ne 2kg flasche ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxS01ZQtNHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SchnickNick (4. November 2012)

Scheint ja doch ganz gut zu funktionieren in dem Video. Da müsste man dann die Preise von fertigen Trockeneis und den Gasflaschen (und wie viel Dice man daraus bekommt) gegenüberstellen und schauen was sich lohnt.


----------



## loltheripper (6. Januar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt eine 10kg Flasche geleistet hat mich 50€ gekostet und sie hat Tüv bis 2021! Fehlt nur noch der Druckminderer dann kann ich mal ein paar Versuche starten.

edit: Hab heute mein erstes Trockeneis gemacht, es hat sich im Druckminderer gebildet .


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Wie schauts aus, loltheripper, wie hat die Herstellung von DICE so geklappt?


----------



## loltheripper (24. Mai 2013)

Muss mich nach einem anderen Druckminderer umschauen, hab leider nicht mehr viel dran gemacht in letzter Zeit.


----------



## rusco (25. Mai 2013)

super methode , sieht geil aus


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Juni 2013)

Und hast nochmal probiert Dice herzustellen? Spiele auch mit dem gedanken


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir mal diese Seite von der Maschine reingezogen und nach geschaut was man da so aus rausbekommt (ich kann mich an keine genauen werte mehr errinern), und ich kann eins sagen, es hat sich nicht mal annähernd gelohnt von den Kosten her.
Der Wirkungsgrad ist total schlecht, man muss da eine andere Variante zum Herstellen sich suchen. 

Theoretisch reicht ne Sauerstoff flasche und ein Leinensack.


----------

